# Sleighload of Standards



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like the 4-day show in Jackson, MS next week has from 34-38 or 39 standards entered, and a good number of minis (8) and toys (14), too. I'm going at least one day and hope to have some photos to share. Anyone close enough to go to Jackson? If so, I'll see you there.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Both girls are entered. Michele will be grooming! yeah!!

Also know several of the handlers but they'd probably appreciate me not broadcasting...

Should be a good show, though! See you there!

Tabatha


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Tabatha,

Can't wait til then. I'll see you there and will be pulling for the girls!:cheers2:


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I ended up having to work and didn't get to go to the show. How was it, Tabatha?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Chris and Racheal, Miyuke, Svoda, Betty and Michele! Chris won everyday - Breed even a couple of days over Betty's special (#3 standard poodle), Betty did get a WD and Svoda won breed Saturday with a class Bitch.

Michele put B into pattern! She had a false pregnancy which I knew she was taking pretty far, but when Michele cut her jacket you could see her teats were hanging! Little ding dong!

Was just yesterday she decided to give it up!


----------

